# Cat's Paw Shawl Free Patt



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.anniescatalog.com/free_pattern_day/kn_cats_paw_lace_shawl.html

This makes a large shawl suitable for a substitute robe, wedding shawl, etc. It is beautiful and easy. Enjoy.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh my, that's lovely!


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

thanks for the link. It is pretty!


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks! I've bookmarked the pattern.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Lovely shawl pattern. Thank you for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am confused with this part of the pattern especially rows 2 and 3. Does this mean that all rows ( 2,4,6 etc. are kntted and rows 3,5,7 etc. are knitted. In other words just knit all rows? 

Pattern Stitches
Cat's Paw Lace With Eyelets (multiple of 12 sts +1)
Row 1 (RS): K1, *k2tog, yo, rep from *, end k1.
Row 2 and rem WS rows: Knit.
Rows 3, 5 & 7: Knit.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## TANTENETTE (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm on my third shawl using this pattern - it's just beautiful! However, one was made with 75% mohair &25% silk. It was very difficult to unravel the edge stitches for the fringe. One made with 2 strands of Italian Golden Line Nirvana 100% extrafine merino superwash wool worked up beautifully.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

dragondrummer said:


> Lovely shawl pattern. Thank you for posting the pattern link.  :thumbup:


I know the lace patt I'm working now I purl every even number row which turns out to be the WS. In this patt you K all the even or wrong side rows. After every row of "K2tog, yo's", etc there is a row of purl or knit stitches to "hold" those previous stitches in place and make a "hole" or lacey look. Hope this helps. Not sure I said it to where anyone can understand.... :-o


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

TANTENETTE said:


> I'm on my third shawl using this pattern - it's just beautiful! However, one was made with 75% mohair &25% silk. It was very difficult to unravel the edge stitches for the fringe. One made with 2 strands of Italian Golden Line Nirvana 100% extrafine merino superwash wool worked up beautifully.


I agree Mohair is difficult anyway and I am sure the superwash merino was beautiful in this patt. Could you maybe post a pic of those??? I would love to see yours done up. :?:


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry I posted this twice...OOOPs


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

patty1 said:


> I am confused with this part of the pattern especially rows 2 and 3. Does this mean that all rows ( 2,4,6 etc. are kntted and rows 3,5,7 etc. are knitted. In other words just knit all rows?
> 
> Pattern Stitches
> Cat's Paw Lace With Eyelets (multiple of 12 sts +1)
> ...


Oh, and Rows 3, 5 & 7 are knitted, but just follow the patt exactly and knit those 3 rows and knit all WS or even numbered rows. :thumbup:


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much I will do as you say when I make it. Guess I was making more out of it than what was there. 
Again thank you so much


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

patty1 said:


> Thank you so much I will do as you say when I make it. Guess I was making more out of it than what was there.
> Again thank you so much


You sound like me...When I finally figure it out, I'm like "duh" LOL :lol:


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I am happy in my own little world, are you? LOL


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

patty1 said:


> I am happy in my own little world, are you? LOL


I am which is kinda' scary! LOL


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I hear ya.


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

thats beautiful, thanks for the pattern


----------



## TANTENETTE (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry, no pics available at this time - they were all gifts. I'll try to get a pic of one and post.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Love to see the photos


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL I know I am.... I have to be because I don't see this brain of mine changing any time soon....


patty1 said:


> I am happy in my own little world, are you? LOL


----------



## EvieD (Apr 14, 2012)

The pattern is no longer at this link. Could you send it to me?


----------



## trisha 54 (Feb 24, 2012)

The link is no longer working is there a possibility of getting a copy of the pattern


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

patricialandesman said:


> The link is no longer working is there a possibility of getting a copy of the pattern


I found another link for it. Don't know why the other one quit; prob trying to sell the patt rather than offer it free.
This one is a free download.

http://www.freepatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00290&cat_id=384


----------



## JanetP66 (Jan 5, 2012)

It's just recently that I've been able to catch up on Knitting Forums so, I missed this pattern.
Any chance it can be posted again? The link no longer works. 
Thanks so much. : )


----------



## JanetP66 (Jan 5, 2012)

Found it. Thanks so much!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

JanetP66 said:


> Found it. Thanks so much!


Glad you found that. It is a beautiful masterpiece. :thumbup:


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks, this is beautiful!


----------

